# lost reel



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

if any of you divers happen to dive the timber holes and find a new 850 reel and rod i lost it saturday it is spoled with yellow power pro i would gladly give you some cash if you find iti will look at my gps and give #'s if that will help


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I may be going out to the lost tug on sunday. Shoot me the numbers and I will drop in on it. I havent dove the holes in A while anyway.


----------

